# More baby pics



## Kristina (Aug 14, 2010)

Just a couple of cute shots of the baby. We brought her with us this weekend, as we went out of town to visit family. They are all fascinated by her! In fact, my younger sister shot these pictures 

Breakfast







She got full and tried to take off, lol






World's cutest face






And what would a picture thread be, without a tortoise butt-shot??? Have you ever seen a cuter tail?


----------



## hali (Aug 14, 2010)

fab pics - so cute x


----------



## Missy (Aug 14, 2010)

Super sweet love the butt shot


----------



## Tom (Aug 14, 2010)

She's adorable.


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2010)

I can't stand it Kristina!! I am so jealous of that itty, bitty. I still can't believe how little she is.


----------



## zoogrl (Aug 14, 2010)

I love the baby tort faces! She is very cute!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 14, 2010)

She has a cute personality, too. It amazes me that her head is no bigger than the nail on my ring finger....


----------



## Candy (Aug 14, 2010)

She's adorable. To bad you and Isa don't live closer you could both get baby photo shots of your two new little ones together. That would be so cute.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 14, 2010)

cutie patootie! thanks for sharing!

teri


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 15, 2010)

CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! It drives me crazy that she's just so darn CUTE!!!!


----------



## HarleyK (Aug 15, 2010)

He looks great!


----------



## Kristina (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks  She is doing really well. She should get some outside time today as well, I'll try to get more pics.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 19, 2010)

How adorable!!! I must've missed the thread where you introduced her!


----------



## Isa (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats 
Your little baby is adorable!!!


----------



## sara (Aug 26, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Just a couple of cute shots of the baby. We brought her with us this weekend, as we went out of town to visit family. They are all fascinated by her! In fact, my younger sister shot these pictures
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


How cute!! love the little butt shot! I dont think there is anything cuter than a baby tort. all kinds!


----------



## jecourdclearck (Aug 27, 2010)

You baby tortoise I looking really very pretty in first photo. She has a very nice lag.
Looking very cute.


----------

